# تعرف علي الدلوعة a320 من قرب



## شفق الصباح (4 مارس 2009)

​*Airbus A320*


*Short to Medium-Range Jetliner*​


*DESCRIPTION:

*

Designed to compete with the Boeing 737 and McDonnell Douglas MD-80, the A320 was the first Airbus entry in the narrow-body market. Although the aircraft borrows features from the larger A300 and A310, it is essentially a new design equipped with many state-of-the-art engineering innovations. 
The A320 was the first commercial jetliner with a full fly-by-wire control system. Other advanced features include widespread use of composite materials to reduce weight, sophisticated avionics including a gust-alleviation system for a smoother ride, advanced cockpit warning systems, and high-technology engines to reduce noise and fuel consumption. The primary variant, the A320-200, also incorporates winglets to improve aerodynamic efficiency. 
Thanks to these innovations, the A320 has proven to be very reliable and economical in service. The A320 has become the most best selling Airbus design to date and is so successful that it has spawned three related aircraft. Relatives of the A320 includes the stretched A321 and shortened A319 and A318. Over 3,600 examples of the A320 family had been delivered out of more than 6,300 ordered by September 2008.
*HISTORY:*
*First Flight*22 February 1987
*Service Entry* 28 March 1988 (with Air France)
*CREW:*
Two flight crew: pilot, co-pilot
*PASSENGERS:*
150 in two classes, 180 in one class​


*COST:*
$76.9 million [2008$]
*DIMENSIONS:*
*Length* 123.25 ft (37.57 m)
*Wingspan* 111.83 ft (34.09 m)
*Height *38.58 ft (11.76 m)
*Fuselage* 12.92 ft (3.94 m)
*CABIN:*
*Length* 89.83 ft (27.38 m)
*Width *12.08 ft (3.68 m)
*Height* 7.29 ft (2.22 m)
*Main Passenger Door* 6.08 x 2.67 ft (1.85 x 0.81 m)
*CARGO CAPACITY:*
*Cargo Volume* 1,321.1 ft³ (37.41 m³)
*Container Capacity* 7 LD3



*WING:*
*Area* 1,317.5 ft² (122.4 m²)
*Aspect Ratio *9.50
*Sweepback Angle* 25° at quarter chord
*TAIL:*
*Tailplane Span* 40.83 ft (12.44 m)
*UNDERCARRIAGE:*
*Type *Retractable tricycle with two main gear and single steerable nose gear
*Main Gear* Twin wheels per unit (with option for four), tire size 45 x 16-R20
*Nose Gear* Twin wheels per unit, tire size 30 x 8.8-R15
*Wheel Track* 24.92 ft (7.60 m)
*Wheel Base* 41.44 ft (12.63 m)
*WEIGHTS & LOADINGS:*
*Empty *93,915 lb (42,600 kg)
*Maximum Takeoff* 162,040 lb (73,500 kg) [basic]
169,755 lb (77,000 kg) [option]
*Maximum Landing* 142,200 lb (64,500 kg) [basic]
145,505 lb (66,000 kg) [option]
*Fuel Capacity* 43,740 lb (19,840 kg) in 6,395 gal (24,210 L) fuselage and wing tanks [basic]
54,550 lb (24,745 kg) in 7,975 gal (30,190 L) fuselage and wing tanks [option]
*Maximum Payload* 42,370 lb (19,220 kg)
*PROPULSION:*
*Powerplan**t* two CFM International CFM56-5 turbofans _or_
two International Aero Engines V2500-A turbofans
*Engine Rating* 2 x 25,000 lb (112.2 kN) [CFM56-5A1 or V2500-A1]
2 x 26,500 lb (117.9 kN) [CFM56-5A3 or CFM56-5B4 or V2527-A5]
*Engine Intakes* Two nacelles on wing pylons
*Fuel Type* Jet-A
*PERFORMANCE**:*
*Max Level Speed (at altitude)* 560 mph (900 km/h) at 30,000 ft (9,140 m), Mach 0.82
*Cruise Speed* 525 mph (845 km/h) at 37,000 ft (11,275 m), Mach 0.795
*Takeoff Speed *170 mph (275 km/h)
*Takeoff Distance* 6,700 to 8,000 ft (2,335 to 2,440 m)
*Landing Distance* 4,300 to 4,600 ft (1,310 to 1,400 m)
*Service Ceiling* 39,000 ft (11,890 m)
*Range *2,600 to 3,000 nmi (4,815 to 5,555 km) with 150 passengers
*SYSTEMS:*
*Avionics* ARINC 700 digital suite including SFENA autopilot, Honeywell flight management system
*Flight Controls* Electronic Flight Control System with digital fly-by-wire control of wing and tail surfaces
*Electrical*115/200 volt, 400 Hz AC supplied by 90 KVA generators attached to each engine and an APU, DC supplied by transformer rectifiers 
*Braking *Carbon wheel brakes
*COMPOSITION:*
· _Aluminum:_ majority of structure made of improved aluminum alloys
· _Composites:_ nosecone, tail unit, wing control surfaces, wing and fuselage junction fairings, engine nacelles and pylons, landing gear doors and fairings, floor panels
*VARIANTS:*
*A320-100* First production model; 21 built
*A320-200 *Primary production variant featuring winglets and an extra fuel tank for increased range
*MMA *Maritime Multirole Aircraft based on the A320 developed by EADS and Alenia as a military surveillance model and equipped with surveillance radar, sensors, and communications gear as well as an internal weapons bay and wing pylons
*3-VIEW DIAGRAM: *​







​​


----------



## alaa eldin farag (4 مارس 2009)

جزاك الله خير الجزاء وبورك الله فيك


----------



## samizzo (4 مارس 2009)

مشكور علي هذه المعلومات القيمة.


----------



## العقاب الهرم (6 مارس 2009)

شكــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــرا


----------



## مهندس أيمن حسن (7 مارس 2009)

شكرااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## شيراد الجزائر (13 مارس 2009)

السلام عليكم 
بارك الله فيكم أحبتي 
كملاحظة 
الطائرة جميلة و أنيقة أكثر من منافستها 737 
أنا و لله الحمد سافرت عليهما و تلمست الفرق 
بارك الله فيكم مجددا


----------



## شفق الصباح (14 مارس 2009)

شكــــــــــراً أعـــــــــزائـــــــــي علــــــــــي المــــــــرور
و
بارك الله فيكم


----------



## محمد زرقة (22 سبتمبر 2009)

*بــارك الله لك اخـي الكريـم *​


----------



## shemerly (15 مارس 2010)

حاجه مفيش بعد كده


----------



## wdelrasheed (16 مارس 2010)

شكرا على المشاركة الرائعة، وجزيت عنا كل _*
خيرررررررررررررررررررررررر*_


----------



## abqary (27 مارس 2010)

شكراً على هذه المعلومات


----------

